# Umwandeln in Vector Grafik überhaupt möglich?



## Naughty (18. August 2004)

Guten Abend 
Ich habe eine Grafik  für ein T-Shirt erstellt (jpg) und habe dann leider erfahren das man keinen Digitaldruck auf schwarze T-Shirts machen kann.

Da ich das Logo eigentlich sehr gelungen finde und es nicht verwerfen möchte, würde ich gerne wissen ob es möglich ist folgendes Logo in eine Vectorgrafik  umzuwandeln. 

Ich währe auch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte 

Hier das Bild


----------



## thoru (18. August 2004)

Nachzeichnen wäre das Beste, dazu gibt es auch schon einige Threads hier.
Mal mit Suchen&Finden das Forum durchstöbern.

Desweiteren wirst du aber Probleme bekommen diesen Grunge-Effekt nach
zu bauen, dazu wirst wieder auf Filter zurückgreifen müssen oder jeden einzelnen
"Fleck" zeichen müssen.

.... und warum müssen es denn unbedingt schwarze T-Shirts sein, es leigt zwar
nahe bei Black-Remix aber warum keine weißen?


cu
thoru


----------



## Naughty (18. August 2004)

Schwarz war jetzt nur ein Beispiel  
Die User wollen halt nicht nur weiße T-Shirts  Ich hab da auch schon einmal eine Umfrage gestartet 

MfG Naughty


----------



## Meikel25 (18. August 2004)

probiere es mal mit Streamline und einige einstellungen in dem programm. es eignet sich sehr gut für pixelbilder in vectorbilder umzuwandeln. oder du baust es im illustrator neu auf. die effekte vom rand sollten damit auch kein problem sein.
aber es gibt später probleme mit dem druck auf dem shirt.
mal so aus neugier, was ist das für eine typo?`

gruß meikel25


----------



## Beppone (18. August 2004)

Hi,

das Vektorisieren an sich ist eine Sache - ich würde Streamline benutzen - der Nutzen eine andere!

Für Dein Motiv, das sich nicht im Digitaldruck (mit anschließendem Heißtransfer auf den Stoff) erstellen läßt, kommen üblicherweise folgende Verfahren in Frage:

- entweder im 2-Farben-Siebdruck (hier weiß plus rot) oder
- mit Sublimationsfolien, die auf einem Plotter geschnitten
und anschließend mit der Heißpresse übertragen werden

Im Siebdruck gibt's technisch kein Problem, das Motiv muß auch nicht vektorisiert werden. Es werden 2 Filme belichtet, aus diesen wiederum 2 Siebe, dann wird gedruckt. Nachteil: sehr hohe Kosten bei nur einem T-Shirt.

Um das Motiv in Subliplot-Technik umzusetzen, muß es dagegen in Vektorform vorliegen. Die geplotteten Folien werden dann VON HAND entgittert, d.h. alles Überschüssige wird manuell ausgefummelt. Bei einfachen Texten geht das fix, bei Deinem Motiv wirds zur unbezahlbaren Sträflingsarbeit.

Von daher würde ich vorher dem T-Shirt-Macher das Motiv zeigen und die Kosten für die jeweiligen Verfahren erfragen...

Bep


----------

